# 05 Sentra QE18DE



## rsauers0 (Jan 11, 2006)

If anyone has a stock exhaust which fits an 05 Sentra QG18DE please let me know. I want to return my car to stock exhasut. I will consider a trade for a full exhaust (stock) including manifold for the performance exhaust I have on my car. It is an OBX header and downpipe, N1 catback (muffler replaced with a Ravin to reduce noise), and a relocated O2 sensor hole to behind the cat for proper O2 sensor functioning, also has a 12" resonator. You will have to extend your rear O2 sensor wire for this to system to work. Sounds ok.


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

I have my OEM Exhaust manifold and downpipe to cat off of my 04...I already have a hotshot header so I don't need yours but I'm willing to sell it to you if you want it...I'm located in IL btw...


----------



## rsauers0 (Jan 11, 2006)

How much you asking?


----------



## rsauers0 (Jan 11, 2006)

If anyone has a full stock exhaust I would be interested in purchasing it. Please let me know.


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't know how much they go for but it's just taking up space in my closet so shoot me an offer.


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh also I may have a friend with an OEM exhaust off of his 03 if you're interested. Let me know. Shoot me an offer on that as well.


----------



## rsauers0 (Jan 11, 2006)

I tried to PM you but there was some sort of error so I cant. I know that I could have picked up an exhaust manifold off ebay for $25 plus shipping which was another $20-$25 so something in that area for that. As for the exhaust probably something like $30 or $35 plus shipping? I don't really know what someone would want for the stock exhaust, it is crap in my opinion but I am only worrying about the car being quiet right now. Let me know if that sounds good.


----------

